# Endzeit in der Scherbenwelt



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Juni 2010)

Aloha!

Aus Langeweile habe ich (so fängt jeder zweite Thread an, ich weiß) ein wenig getippt, herausgekommen ist 
eine Seitengeschichte zu Schattenlicht (das könnt ihr im allgemeinen RP-Forum finden, Thread heißt "Das Erwachen"). 
Kritik erwünscht, ihr kennt das ja alle. Die Vereinigung der verschiedenen Streitern der Horde und der Verlassenen 
haben die Scherbenwelt vor einiger Zeit erreicht.

&#8364;dit: Habe diesen Teil ein wenig ausgeschmückt.

-----

 Obwohl er nun schon seit mehr als einer Woche hier war, fesselte ihn der Blick nach oben
noch immer. Denn kein Tag war vergangen, an dem sich der Himmel nicht in irgendeiner Weise
 verändert hätte. Zuerst war der Himmel quasi garnicht da gewesen, der Blick schien frei zu 
 sein in den endlosen Nether, das Reich zwischen den Welten, das Nichts und Alles, aus welchem
 die Dämonen ständig strömten. Doch umso weiter er nach Westen gelangte, umso mehr machte
 sich ein echter Himmel aus. Ströme aus Magie verflochten sich am Horizont zu einem einzigartigen
 Gebilde, welches er sogar zu lesen lernte. Blauer wurde das Firnament, bis man die Sterne
 nurnoch des Nachts sehen konnte, wie auch in seiner Heimat. Dennoch blieb der Himmel in
 der Scherbenwelt etwas einzigartiges. Wie auch die Wesen dieser Welt ihn andauernd zum
 Staunen brachte. Vor allem die schiere Größe alles Lebens hier war beeindruckend. Er kam sich
 fast schon winzig in dieser Welt vor, doch war er nicht so weit gelangt um sich von einer Banalität
 wie Körpergröße einschüchtern zu lassen. Es war äußerst beruhigend zu sehen, dass auch der
 größte Steinwurm und mächtigste Oger in Flammen aufging, wenn man es nur wollte. Schade
 war nur, dass die genannten Gegner nicht die Einzigen waren. Dämonen waren von Anfang an 
ganz andere Gegner. Ob sie nun mit ihren Hufen und Klauen über den roten Sandboden stapften, 
oder durch die stickige, gleichzeitig jedoch erfrischende Luft segelten: Sie alle waren sehr 
wandlungsreich, und bevor man sie nicht herausforderte, konnte man kaum sagen, wie stark sie
nun waren. Bis jetzt hatte sein Können dazu ausgereicht, einen jeden in Brand zu setzen. 
Sollte es nach ihm gehen, könnte es auch ruhig so bleiben.
 "Und? Was machen wir jetzt?"
 Erikk sah nicht zum Sprecher, sondern ließ seinen Blick weiterhin nach oben gerichtet.
 "Was willst du denn tun, Karg? Ich dachte, du bist der Führer?"
 Der Ork stellte sich neben Erik und sah ebenfalls Richtung Himmel. Die verzierte, dunkle Rüstung
 des Orks klapperte leise bei jeder Bewegung. Die Rüstuing war in einem tiefen Nachtblau gehalten,
nur der graue, verdorrte Baum stach aus dem Blau hervor. Der tote Baum war das von Karg 
gewählte Symbol für sich und seine Kämpfer, ein Zeichen: Wir alle sind dem Tot geweiht, nur wenn 
wir kämpfen, gibt es eine Chance.
 "Was ich will? Frieden, ein Weib und ein Bett. Aber ich bin nicht so dumm zu glauben, dass
 ich auch nur eines davon jemals bekommen könnte. Hier und jetzt will ich deine Meinung hören."
Erikk blickte nun zu seinem Arbeitgeber und hob seine Hand. Dabei entblößte er bewusst
 die Stellen an seinem Arm, an denen man ihm sein untotes Dasein ansah. 
 "Ich kann das nicht mehr haben, du aber sehr wohl. Du müsstest dich nur selbst verraten."
 Karg sah die Hand des Magiers und erwiederte die vorsichtig formulierte Herausforderung.
 Der untote Mensch war derartiges Geplänkel gewohnt, genauso wie das Erteilen von Befehlen
 und Anführen von Kämpfern. Karg fiel das nicht so leicht, weshalb er den erfahrernen
 Robenträger zu seiner rechten Hand gemacht hatte. Obwohl Karg für einen Ork recht klug und
offen war, so tat er sich insbesondere bei den Untoten in seinem Gefolge schwer.
 "Du erklärst es doch selbst. Ich kann es nicht haben. Mein Gewissen ist es doch, dass mich 
 aufrecht erhält. Wie könnte ich mich dann umdrehen, und die Wirren des Krieges ignorieren?
 Ich würde tot umfallen, weil ich mein Herz ersticken müsste, um das zu tun."
 Erikk schielte ein wenig, als er dem Ork in die Augen blickte. Dann sah er zum Hügel hinunter.
 "Lass den Goblin sich austoben, er wartet ja nur auf eine solche Gelegenheit. Und wenn er seinen
 Spaß hatte, üben wir die große Schlachtenformation noch einmal. Ich will nicht ungehobelt klingen,
 aber deine Leute haben noch immer nicht den Sinn meiner Kampflinie durchschaut."
 Karg hatte inzwischen mitbekommen, dass Erikk etwas weitsichtig war. Das kam vom häufigen
Starren in die Ferne, so glaubte er.
 "Welcher Ork hat schon mit Magiern gekämpft? Und dazu mit Tauren und Trollen zugleich? 
 Das hier ist für uns alle eine ungewohnte Art, in den Kampf zu ziehen." 
Karg ließ einen Augenblick vergehen und suchte nach den richtigen Worten. Es war ihm wichtig, 
Erikk gegenüber keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen. Von Anfang an hatte er begriffen,
dass der Kriegsheld der Kirin Tor eine entscheidende Rolle in seiner Zukunft spielen würde. In der
Tat war Erikk von Karg begeistert gewesen, als er mit ihm von seinen Ideen sprach. Die modernen
Ansichten des Orks hatten dem Magier imponiert, weshalb Erikk dazu bereit war, sich ihm 
anzuschließen.
 "Wir machen das so. Gib du Bilgim die Freigabe, ich gebe die Befehle an die anderen."
 Karg blieb noch einen Herzschlag lang neben dem älteren Zauberwirker stehen, bevor er
 sich umdrehte und zu seinen Zugführern sprach. Erikk Foster, ehemaliger Kriegsmagier
 Dalarans, ausgezeichnet mit dem goldenen Auge und einem Dolch, war Zugführer aller 
Magiebegabten. Dazu zählten auch die Schamanen und der Druide Garm. Während die Trolle und 
Untoten damit kein Problem hatten, waren es die Erdgebundenen Orks, denen es nicht so ganz 
passte, dass ein Magier wie Erikk ihnen die Befehle gab.
 Die Schamanen der Horde waren stets Anführer und Berater derjenigen gewesen, nie waren
 sie einfache Befehlsempfänger wie die Axtschwinger. Erikk jedoch hatte das alles umgeworfen
 und Kriegssysteme der Kirin Tor in den "Clan" eingeführt. Viele Stunden hatte man deshalb
 gestritten, doch war Erikk hart geblieben. Lang hatte er seine Argumente ausgeführt, und es
 den Schamanen fast unmöglich gemacht, ihm zu widersprechen. Schlussendlich hatte man sich
 ihm untergeordnet. Lediglich eine etwas jüngere Frau hatte sich strikt geweigert und Endzeit
 den Rücken gekehrt. Ansonsten waren die Schamanen allesamt ältere Männer, nur ein Novize
 unterbrach das Bild der bärtigen Sprücheklopfer. Als die Horde über Stormwind hereinbrach, 
 waren sie schon mit dabei gewesen. 
 Garm, der üblich ruhige Taure, hatte hingegen kein Problem damit, Erikk als Zugführer
 zu akzeptieren. Für einen Druiden war er relativ jung, umsomehr erstaunte seine große
 magische Kraft. Die vier anderen Untoten Magier hatten Erikks Stellung ebenfalls akzeptiert, 
war er von ihnen allen ja der geeignetste. Auch Ork-Hexer Karim, der sich, wenn er schon 
einmal sprach, arrogant gab, leistete keinen Widerstand. Die beiden Voodo-Hexer, Zul´ja und 
Gamba, waren ebenfalls mit Erikk einverstanden gewesen. Das war die Zauberwirkende 
Ausstattung Endzeits, der Vereinigung, den manche scherzhaft "Clan" nannten. 
Neben den Zauberwirkern gab es selbstverständlich eine Menge Kämpfer, die sich auf Körperkraft 
und Geschick verließen. Trolle, Tauren, Orks und Untote gaben dabei ein ulkiges Bild ab, wenn
sie gemischt in einer Reihe standen. Die entzweigten und geschnitzen Baumstämme, die zwei 
Tauren mit sich führten, waren schon größer als die Untoten, die neben ihnen mit ihren schier 
mikrig wirkenden Waffen standen. Die schlanken Trolle wirkten fast genauso deplaziert, sah man 
sie neben einem bulligen Ork. Erikk aber sah nicht das ungewöhnliche Zusammensein von völlig 
verschiedenen Körpern und Charakteren, er sah das enorme Potential in dieser großen Gruppe, 
sollten sich alle aufeinander einspielen können. Noch hatten die Tauren große Probleme, ihre volle 
Kampfkraft zu entfalten, da sie ständig nach ihren kleineren Kameraden umsehen mussten, noch 
konnte kein Ork in Formation stehen, da es schlichtweg nicht seine Art war und er es nicht anders 
gelernt hatte. Aber genau das würde Erikk ihnen allen beibringen, und mit dem charismatischen 
Karg, der sie alle zusammengebracht hatte, würde er Namen und Wappen von Endzeit überall 
bekannt machen. Welcher orkische Anführer oder Kriegshäuptling hatte schon eine vergleichbare
 Ausbildung genossen? Welcher Taure hatte sich jemals auf die Magie eines Kirin Tor verlassen 
können? Sich von seinen Gedanken lösend ging Erikk auf seine Leute zu, um sie einzuweisen. 

 Weinige Stunden später stand er auf einem Podest aus grünem, schimmernden Metall. Verderbnis
 pulsierte überall um sie herum, doch hatte man bei kurzzeitigem Kontakt nichts zu befürchten.
 Das härtete nur ab, und das konnte ein jeder hier gebrauchen. Der Magier sah die verbrannten
 Überreste von Dämonen, zerschnittene und zerdrückte Leiber, Fetzten und stinkenden Schleim
 von verdorbenen Kreaturen. Endzeit hingegen hatte keine Verluste erlitten. 
 Bilgim rief dem violett Gewandeten beim nähertreten seinen Dank zu. Der Goblin trug gewöhnliche 
Lederkleidung, nur die angesengte Schürze und die über die Stirn gezogene Schutzbrille entlarvten 
ihn als einen Goblin, der gerne mit explosivem spielte. Hinzu kam ein etwas ungleichmäßiger Gang, 
ein Überbleibsel eines missglückten Experiments.
 "Großartig, Herr Magier! Das Zephrium hat seine volle Wirkung gezeigt!"
 Die Zerissene Metallkonstruktion im Hintergrund war Bestätigung dieser Wirkung. Erikk musste 
 zugeben, dass es tatsächlich hilfreicher sein konnte, einen Goblin-Sprengmeister mit sich zu 
 führen, als dass es schädlich war. Zumindest so lange er die ihm gegeben Anweisungen befolgte. 
 "Stimmt. Ich muss Euch loben und eingestehen, ich hatte die Kraft Eurer Waffe unterschätzt."
 Goblins haben im Allgemeinen nur zwei Gesichter. Das eine voller Angst, denn Angsthasen waren 
sie fast alle, und einmal das Grinsen im Gesicht, dass sie immer mit sich führten, wenn sie nicht 
gerade auf der Flucht waren. Das Grinsen Bilgims wuchs beim Lob noch weiter an.
 "Ohh, das war noch lange nicht alles! Wenn ihr gestattet, demonstriere ich bei der nächsten
 Gruppe die Wirkung meiner Schrappnellbomben! Der Sprengradius..."
 "Danke, ich werde darüber nachdenken."
 Was nach einer schroffen Unterbrechung aussah, war für Goblins völlig normal. Sie forderten
 es fast schon, in ihrem Wortschwall unterbrochen zu werden. Vor sich hin murmelnd hinkte der
 Goblin wieder von dannen, mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht. 

 Selbstverständlich sprach Erikk noch mit Karg nach dem Kampf. 
 "Der Weg zum Wald von Terokkar ist nun frei. Wenn wir die Nacht durchmarschieren, erreichen 
wir Shattrat zur nächsten Mittagsstunde. Zumindest, wenn mein Wissen richtig ist." 
Mit einem bedächtigen Nicken registriete Karg die Information. 
"Soll mir recht sein. Ich kann es kaum erwarten, diese Stadt und ihren Bewohnern zu begegnen."
 Erikk konnte dem Ork mit dem breiten Schild nur zustimmen. Auch er hatte die Geschichten gehört. 
 "Khadgar soll dort sein. Das allein wäre es mir wert gewesen, mich durch die Dämonen 
hindurchzukämpfen."


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juni 2010)

So, eine kleine Fortsetzung, Endzeit ist auf dem Weg nach Shattrat, und Takana blickt noch einmal zurück auf das bisher
erlebte.

---

Takana schob sich an dick behangenen Ästen durch das Dach des hohen Baumes. Dieser verdammte Wald war wie geschaffen
für einen Hinterhalt, doch hatte noch keiner etwas gesehen, das einen Hinterhalt hätte legen können. Sollte etwas derartiges
zwischen den dicken Stämmen existieren, so hatte es wohl kein Interesse, sich mit dem gut gerüsteten Trupp anzulegen, welcher 
weit unter ihm durch den Wald marschierte. Als er die Korne erreichte und er den Himmel wieder sehen konnte, bot sich ihm ein 
erstaunliches Bild. Überall um ihn herum waren Bäume, nur von sanften Hügeln und steilen Klippen durchbrochen. Sah er nach Osten, 
so erkannte er noch die unwirtliche Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, in der sie zuerst gelandet waren. Man hatte zwar damit gerechnet, schon 
am ersten Tag kämpfen zu müssen, doch hatte keiner geglaubt direkt in einen Kampf um das Portal verwickelt zu werden. Die 
Verteidiger des Tores waren schon bis auf die vorletzte Terasse des gewaltigen Vorbaus zurückgedrängt worden. Augenblicklich 
hatte Erikk die Magier zu einem Ritual aufgefordert, das die zurückweichenden Menschen und Orks entlasten sollte. Während die 
Magier beschäftigt waren, führte Karg die Nahkämpfer zu den Dämonen. Vass, der Troll, war mit den Fernkämpfern oben geblieben 
und hatte gezielt Speere und Pfeile auf die Dämonen regnen lassen, oder die geflügelten Bestien vom Himmel geholt. Der Kampf 
hatte nich lange gedauert, denn schon kurz nach dem Eingreifen Endzeits in das Kampfgeschehen hatte Erikk wie am Spieß zum 
Rückzug geschrien. Karg und die Offiziere der Verteidiger fielen nach kurzem Zögern darin ein und bewegten sich mit ihren Kämpfern 
langsam zurück. Zuerst hatte Takana nicht begriffen, warum sie weichen sollten. Die Dämonen waren es doch, die am verlieren 
waren! Selbst der Grubenlord, der die Invasoren anführte, blutete schon aus vielen Wunden! Trotzdem zogen sich die Verteidiger 
langsam zurück. Die Dämonen folgten ihnen augenblicklich, ließen keinen Spalt zwischen den Kontrahenten entstehen. 
Reservetruppen der Dämonen folgten den Vordermännern augenblicklich die Treppen hinauf, und schon ließ Erikk den Zauber los, 
den er bis dahin angestrengt am Zaum gehalten hatte. Mit einem Keuchen ließen die Magier den Zauber frei, und ein gewaltiges 
Beben erschütterte den Portalbau. Steine fielen von den hohen Säulen herab, und eine gewaltige Detonation zeriss die untere Hälfte 
des langen Treppenaufganges. Überall flogen Trümmer und Dämonen durch die Luft, schlugen weit entfernt auf und rührten sich 
nicht mehr. Knapp vor den Verteidigern fiel die Treppe nun meterweit steil bis zum Kraterboden hinab. Wer sich noch auf den Beinen 
halten konnte, stieß die übrigen Dämonen hinunter oder rammte sein Messer in sie hinein. Jubel brandete auf, als klar wurde, dass 
das Portal verteidigt war. 
Noch am selben Tag und einem weiteren Kampf später erreichte man die Ehrenfeste, in der sich die gemeinsamen Verteidiger von
Horde und Allianz verschanzt hatten. Der erste Tag neigte sich dem Ende, und ein erster Sieg war errungen. Die Freude wurde nur
von der Tatsache geschmälert, dass auch schon die ersten beiden Männer gefallen waren. Man half bei der Rückeroberung des
Bollwerks, welche inmitten der Halbinsel stand, und bahnte sich einen Weg durch das von Dämonen kontrollierte Gebiet bis zum Ende
der Wüste, an der der Wald begann. In den wenigen Tagen, in denen Endzeit nun schon hier war, hatte sich viel in den Männern 
getan. Den Meisten wurde erst jetzt bewusst, welch großer Sache sie sich verschrieben hatten. Auch Takana war in einer für ihn
ungewöhnlichen Lage, hatte man ihn rasch zu einem Zugführer befördert. Als Einzelkämpfer, der nach Auftrag handelte, kannte er
den Umstand nicht, selbst Befehle erteilen zu müssen. Umsomehr genoss er den Moment der Ruhe, den er hier oben im Baum hatte,
und sah weiter Richtung Norden. Am Horizont machte er die sich steigende Landschaft aus, und in weiter Ferne glaubte er ein Licht 
auszumachen. Das musste Shattrat sein, die Stadt, in der das Licht selbst wohnte. Diese Stadt war das erklärte Ziel ihrer Reise, denn 
von dort aus wurde die Verteidigung der gesamten Scherbenwelt koordiniert. Dort, so hatte Karg gesagt, würde man erfahren, wo 
ihre Kampfkraft den größten Nutzen hatte. Und wegen nichts geringerem waren sie ja hier!


----------

